# Line in PB 15



## freestate (6 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas faire fonctionner de micro sur mon pb15 (10.4). Seul le micro interne fonctionne.
Y a t il quelque chose a faire pour désactiver le micro interne et enregistrer par un micro externe sur le line in?

Merci.


----------



## CataTon (6 Août 2005)

bonjour, je m'étais posé la même question il y a quelques temps pour éviter d'utiliser le micro interne lorsque je suis sur Skype et d'après ce que j'ai compris, le line-in est une entrée pour un son pré-amplifié. Donc pour utiliser un micro externe, il faut utiliser un micro USB ou une oreillette bluetooth.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Août 2005)

Ah bon, je savais pas ca c'est bizarre quand meme


----------



## meldon (6 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, je savais pas ca c'est bizarre quand meme



C'est même un peu nul de pas avoir d'entrée micro.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Août 2005)

C'est clair, pas tres pro de la part d'apple


----------



## Gloubi99 (6 Août 2005)

CataTon a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, je m'étais posé la même question il y a quelques temps pour éviter d'utiliser le micro interne lorsque je suis sur Skype et d'après ce que j'ai compris, le line-in est une entrée pour un son pré-amplifié. Donc pour utiliser un micro externe, il faut utiliser un micro USB ou une oreillette bluetooth.



Bonsoir,
Moi qui vais bientôt acheter un PB 15, alors là je suis déçu...  :sick: 
Mais alors qu'est ce que l'on peut raccorder sur cette entrée audio


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Août 2005)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Moi qui vais bientôt acheter un PB 15, alors là je suis déçu...  :sick:
> Mais alors qu'est ce que l'on peut raccorder sur cette entrée audio


L'entrée audio du PB est de type "line" c-à-dire destiné à recevoir des signaux provenant de chaines hifi ... ipod .. etc ... et nécessite un signal d'au moins 200mv pour fonctionner convenablement
Or le signal généré par un micro est d'environ 2mv soit 100 fois trop peu ... c'est pourquoi on a l'impression qu'il ne fonctionne pas car on entend rien.

On doit donc préamplifier le signal provenant du micro pour pouvoir l'utiliser
Un moyen d'éviter toute cette électronique bien encombrante est de passer par l'entrée Bluetooh du PB à travers une oreillette

Pour ceux que cela interesse j'utilise personnellement une oreillette/micro BLUETOOTH SAMSUNG WEP150 (vendue aussi sous la marque CORONA WKT150) 
http://kabiloo.typepad.com/kabiloo/...lette_blue.html
Contrairement à ce qu'il est écrit on peut l'avoir un peu partout aux environs de 78 euros
Elle est vraiment minuscule et super légère (beaucoup plus petite que la ERICSSON HBH6OO(602)
Elle a fonctionné du premier coup avec mon PB12" et SKYPE!

Procédure de mise en route:
- on appuye 8 secondes sur le gros bouton situé sur la face jusqu'à ce que le voyant bleu reste allumé de façon permanente
- on va dans "préférences système" du Mac ... "Bleuetooth" ... "ajouter nouveau materiel" ... "casque d'écoute" et on lance la recherche ... la reconnaissance est instantanée!
- on lance skype et on va dans "préferences" de Skype ... "audio" .. et on sélectionne WEP150 dans le IN et OUT
- c'est tout!
- on peut augmenter éventuellement la sensibilité du micro dans "préférences système" du Mac... "audio" ...

Je vous la recommande!


----------



## Gloubi99 (6 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> L'entrée audio du PB est de type "line" c-à-dire destiné à recevoir des signaux provenant de chaines hifi ... ipod .. etc ... et nécessite un signal d'au moins 200mv pour fonctionner convenablement
> Or le signal généré par un micro est d'environ 2mv soit 100 fois trop peu ... c'est pourquoi on a l'impression qu'il ne fonctionne pas car on entend rien.
> 
> On doit donc préamplifier le signal provenant du micro pour pouvoir l'utiliser
> Un moyen d'éviter toute cette électronique bien encombrante est de passer par l'entrée Bluetooh du PB à travers une oreillette



Très intéressant, merci de cette explication technique.
D'autres solutions à part l'oreillette ?


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

Gloubi99 a dit:
			
		

> Très intéressant, merci de cette explication technique.
> D'autres solutions à part l'oreillette ?


oui ...

- préamplificateurs micro comme le Vivanco MA222 visible ici
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Accessoires/Microphones.html
mais c'est plus encombrant qu'une oreillette et ça nécessite en plus une alimentation 12v externe!

- Micros préamplifiés genre CBistes .... plus coûteux qu'une oreillette et un micro usb et obligation d'appuyer sur un bouton pour parler

- Micros USB *avec fil et de table* comme celui vendu sur Applestore  
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...ZNUOs/6.0.0.11.1.0.6.9.5.19.0.1.1.1.1.2.1.0.3 
ou encore celui-ci  
http://www.macplus.be/pages_fr/detail.php?productID=1000

- - Micros USB *avec fil et à main* comme celui-ci
http://fr.forums.audiofanzine.com/a...,2,idtopic,132820,idsearch,0,idcat,10625.html

- Micros casque USB *avec fil et de table* comme celui vendu sur Applestore 
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...NUOs/16.0.0.11.1.0.6.9.5.19.0.1.1.1.1.2.1.0.1

- Micros casque USB *avec fil* comme la logitech headset 20 que l'on peut voir ici
http://www.nomatica.fr/index.asp?chargement=/informatique/gammecasqueFR.htm

- Micros casque bluetooh (oreillette) *sans fil*  comme celui-ci
http://www.directmobileaccessories.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=1723
(attention toutes les oreillettes ne fonctionnent pas avec les PB)
la Samsung wep150 et la Ericcson HBH600(602) ont fait leur preuve

Solutions ultimes si on n'a pas le sou
- Bidouiller une entrée micro en soudant deux fils en parallèle sur le micro interne mais il faut être un peu maso (et il y en a!!) :affraid:
- Coucher avec le boss de la recherche et développement d'Apple pour lui faire ajouter une entrée micro 

Il n'y a pas d'autres solutions je pense
Bon choix


----------



## vincmyl (7 Août 2005)

Je préfère toutes les premières solutions


----------



## freestate (10 Août 2005)

même avec iMic, ça marche pas :-(


----------



## excalibur (26 Septembre 2005)

Merci de préciser quel adaptateur BT tu utilises.
Est-ce le DBT-120 du site apple ?
Moi, j'ai un 3COM et cela ne fonctionne pas.
Il faut savoir si l'adaptatuer BT est prise en charge (via le prog de maj interne Bluetooth).
Si ce n'est pas le cas, cela ne fonctionnera pas.
Et poutant je peux synchroniser mon T610 ....
Tout est une histoire de compatibilité.... en fin je pense ...
a+


----------



## Sebang (26 Septembre 2005)

freestate a dit:
			
		

> même avec iMic, ça marche pas :-(




Ben normalement il sert à ça l'iMic...  


Mon père en a un et ça lui convient très bien pour Skype. Bizarre.


----------



## Trente-Trois (26 Septembre 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Ben normalement il sert à ça l'iMic...
> 
> 
> Mon père en a un et ça lui convient très bien pour Skype. Bizarre.




Comme toi Sebang, mon père utilise l'iMic sur un iBook G4 car le micro interne est cassé (on l'envoi au sav la semaine prochaine) et sur le PowerMac G5.

@ Freestate: peut-être le petit bouton noir en tre les 2 prises de ton iMic n'est pas basculé du bon côté??


----------



## testarossa (28 Septembre 2005)

Salut tout le monde, n'y a-t-il personne qui a osé acheter un téléphone pour SKYPE (sans driver Mac) pour tester si par hasard il marche? Il y a bien d'autres périphériques qui sont vendus pour PC mais qui marchent sur Mac OS X sans besoin d'ultérieur driver!
Pas de nouvelles des driver Mac pour téléphones  SKYPE?

PS: Je viens de voir que quelqu'un a osé!!!SKYPE  TELEPHONE  SUR MAC ICI


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2005)

excalibur a dit:
			
		

> Merci de préciser quel adaptateur BT tu utilises.
> Est-ce le DBT-120 du site apple ?
> Moi, j'ai un 3COM et cela ne fonctionne pas.
> Il faut savoir si l'adaptatuer BT est prise en charge (via le prog de maj interne Bluetooth).
> ...


Pour utiliser une oreillette avec un mac, il faut du bluetooth 1.2. J'ai acheté pour mon mini la clé D-Link DBT120, je l'ai flashé en 1.2, et mon oreillette (une nokia) fonctionne sans probleme. Il faut aussi que cette oreillette soit en BT 1.2, pas 1.1


----------



## DandyWarhol (29 Décembre 2005)

testarossa a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde, n'y a-t-il personne qui a osé acheter un téléphone pour SKYPE (sans driver Mac) pour tester si par hasard il marche? Il y a bien d'autres périphériques qui sont vendus pour PC mais qui marchent sur Mac OS X sans besoin d'ultérieur driver!
> Pas de nouvelles des driver Mac pour téléphones SKYPE?
> 
> PS: Je viens de voir que quelqu'un a osé!!!SKYPE TELEPHONE SUR MAC ICI


 

*Moi je relançerais bien ce sujet.. quelqu'un utilise ce genre de téléphone sur Skype?*

*J'aurais bien voulu ça moi en USB* :love: *:*


----------



## Sebang (29 Décembre 2005)

C'était donc ça, le "téléphone rose" !


----------



## DandyWarhol (2 Janvier 2006)

Si ça peut en intéresser, moi pour Skype je viens d'acheter ça:
http://accessories.skype.com/item?SID=d1c63d52f47814716627bf4499ea912a101:4530&sku=980369

Il marche super bien. Le seul truc c'est qu'on ne peut pas regler le son directement dessus comme sur certain, mais sinon il est top, aucun installation à faire! 

Depuis que je l'utilise je n'ai plus de problème d'écho sur Skype et l'audio est superbe


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

Qui peut me dire si cette clé skype,  permettant de converser vers skype avec les téléphones portables de la gamme siemens,  est aussi compatible MAC ??

http://www.astel.be/Skype-sur-votre-telephone-sans-fil


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

Qui peut me dire si cette clé skype,  permettant de converser vers skype avec les téléphones portables de la gamme siemens,  est aussi compatible MAC ??


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

oupss!


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> oupss!



??
:mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> ??
> :mouais:


pas de fonction effacer donc "oupss"

:love:


----------

